# 77 T.A. 's new gun!



## 77transam (Jan 15, 2011)

*Picked up another gun yesterday! Been on the lookout for a Ruger P95 locally, and everybody seems to be out of stock or backordered...but lo and behold, winston-salem gun show came through!:mrgreen: NIB w/all paperwork, 2 15 round clips, lock and plastic case, $289.00+tax out the door. I'd love to post some pics, but the site won't let me...*


----------



## 77transam (Jan 15, 2011)

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------

